# Cracked Para magazines



## Tomslick66 (Mar 16, 2011)

Anyone ever run into this? P14-45 LDA has less than 500 rounds through it since I bought it new, so less than 250 each. I only noticed a problem when the slide wouldn't hold open after the last round was fired. 

I have two blued, hi-cap factory mags and both are cracked at the top rear. The ten round stainless? mag looks perfect. I don't know if this is a problem with the blued mags or hi-cap mags but it is aggravating. Other than not holding open everything works perfectly.










The ten round mag is on the right.


----------



## Tomslick66 (Mar 16, 2011)

156 views and no responses...either I'm the only one to have this problem or I'm that guy in school who didn't realize nobody liked him.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Don't get your feelings hurt, I've never seen that, but due to bluing process I can see why, could make it brittle.


----------



## Tomslick66 (Mar 16, 2011)

I googled the problem and came up with a lot of cracked slides but nothing on cracked magazines. I guess I'm just lucky!


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

Never saw that one either


----------



## catchenbeatsfishen (Nov 25, 2007)

Had a ss magazine for a Khar 40 split at the corner. Noticed it when the slide would not lock back as well.
It happens


----------



## RockB (Oct 11, 2007)

I'd recommend on going to either gunandgame.com or thehighroad.org and post the question and pictures.


----------



## Tomslick66 (Mar 16, 2011)

Turns out the slide stop problem is from worn magazine followers in both. The ten round nickel mag is fine. The cracks are just incidental. I haven't been able to find replacement followers anywhere.


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

I honestly don't think it is the mags. If that was the case that would happen with my AR and my shield from dropping mags on reloads and I do that ALOT. I had a problem when I first started shooting my shield where the slide wouldn't stay locked back and it was because of my grip on the pistol. When you hold the pistol with both hands does your top thumb rest near the slide?


----------



## Tomslick66 (Mar 16, 2011)

With the high cap mags you can't make the slide stay open no matter what you try. Definitely the mag followers. They're worn away where they should engage the stop.


----------

